# Gerber Bear Grylls ultimate Pro



## brandonnash

Just saw this review. After watching reviews of the previous versions it looked like a cheap gimmicky knife but this one looks solid. It either hasn't been released yet or is on backorder. Seriously thinking about getting one. He punishes the crap out of the knife in the video and stands up to his abuse.


----------



## wesley762

I have the Orignal I just purchased here about 2 months ago. I have not really put it through it's passes yet but it feels pretty solid. The new one Looks alot better though, kind makes me said. I am still Thinking about picking up the Gerber LMF ll though. I just happen to be a Gerber fan.


----------



## brandonnash

I haven't tried any of the bear grylls stuff. I have seen a couple of that guys videos on the last model and this one and this one looks a lot better. I can't remember what steel was used in the lmf but given the improvements of the ultimate it may be better.


----------



## Meangreen

The best knife I own for everyday use is a Gerber I got for $29.99. So I wouldn't be scared to try this one out.


----------



## brandonnash

The last ultimate is selling on amazon for around $39. This one is going to be $68 also from amazon. 

I do wish they would offer one with a serrated edge. I am on the fence on whether or not to get something with a serrated edge or not. 

What I would really like to get is the topsknife surv tac 7. Its the knife that Joe on dual survival uses. That thing looks tough as hell. Its expensive though at $295.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

brandonnash said:


> The last ultimate is selling on amazon for around $39. This one is going to be $68 also from amazon.
> 
> I do wish they would offer one with a serrated edge. I am on the fence on whether or not to get something with a serrated edge or not.
> 
> What I would really like to get is the topsknife surv tac 7. Its the knife that Joe on dual survival uses. That thing looks tough as hell. Its expensive though at $295.


The one reason I didn't buy a Gerber ultimate is because it has a serrated blade which makes it much harder to sharpen in the field. I like the pro's full tang also but Amazon shows that it ships in 1 to 2 months.


----------



## Fuzzee

Not a bad knife for people who want fair bang for the buck and don't want to buy seperate pieces and know how to sharpen a knife with a regular stone. It's nice that they upgraded from the other which I thought could use some upgrading. I wish they'd get rid of the orange color choice in the handle and sheath. It makes a person easier to spot wearing one. Good if your looking to be found, bad if your not.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Fuzzee said:


> Not a bad knife for people who want fair bang for the buck and don't want to buy seperate pieces and know how to sharpen a knife with a regular stone. It's nice that they upgraded from the other which I thought could use some upgrading. I wish they'd get rid of the orange color choice in the handle and sheath. It makes a person easier to spot wearing one. Good if your looking to be found, bad if your not.


I don't mind bright colors on items it helps me from loosing them now and if I need them when the SHTF I can use camo-tape or paint depending on the situation. Won't do much good if you lose it before you need it.


----------



## Fuzzee

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I don't mind bright colors on items it helps me from loosing them now and if I need them when the SHTF I can use camo-tape or paint depending on the situation. Won't do much good if you lose it before you need it.


I guess, but to me it's better to just keep your knife close at hand at all times and accountability of it. Afterall the knife is one of the most important survival tools. It's the one thing I'd choose if I was to be stranded in the wilderness with only one thing and the clothes on my back. I don't loose many black one's, and there not bright orange. It's one of those items well worth spending good money on instead of scrimping to me too. I like Bear's old knife much better.

http://www.bayleyknife.com/site/index.aspx


----------



## Verteidiger

Gerber makes great gear, and really good knives. I own a lot of their stuff. They are my favorite company for outdoor gear.

I do not care too much for the Bear Grylls stuff - it looks okay, but it just seems too "trendy" for me; like it is not to be taken seriously.

High-visibility stuff is a bad idea in my book - makes you too easy to see, when you want to disappear from view instead - think about it.


----------



## randy grider

Dang ! one more knife I gotta buy !


----------



## GTGallop

Grylls Gear is Poser Gear.

Don't get me wrong, I like the guy, but I think the Gerber Marketing Dept lowered the bar with this stuff. It's like G.I. Joe already had an endorsement deal and they went with door #2 on this one. I'd rather be caught dead than be caught dead with BG Gear. Gerber stuff is not bad so that helps, but I'm not running around the apocalypse with this stuff.


----------



## brandonnash

I thought the exact thing before I watched this review and how much abuse he threw at it. He was beating it into a stump with a sledgehammer and it kept going. You couldn't do that with even the lmf-2. This one has a full tang design with the pummel welded to the steel. The previous model was 3/4 tang and only connected the pummel with a piece of the handle. The lmf-2 is made that way also but by design. It was made like that to be able to cut thru live wires. 

I am with you on the look and branding of the knife. The bright orange isn't something I like but its meant to be a survival knife in the strongest sense if the word. Caught in the middle of nowhere and trying to get rescued type thing so the extra visibility in this sense is better for the knife. I would rather have a knife with the features of this knife but without the orange and BG, but I haven't found something that has what this has at the quality and price point this is offered at. I can't afford a $200-300 knife. I may be able to swing the $70 this one costs. Would like it at the $39 price the last model is at though.


----------



## Fuzzee

In that price range I'd honestly prefer a good old Kabar or Ontario Rat5. 1095 carbon steel while it's not as rust resistant as stainless is still an excellent steel in strength and edge retention. A little oil and it's fine. Hell you can boil down animal fat for oil if you need to, but used motor oil won't be in short supply when shtf even if the whole world is turned upside down. Firesteel are not expensive and those sharpeners stink. Your better off learning to use a flat stone or dogbone.

KA-BAR 1259 Short Fighting Knife 5-1/4" Combo Blade, Kraton G Handle, Kydex Sheath - KnifeCenter

Ontario RAT-5 Survival Knife 5-1/4" 1095 Carbon Steel Plain Blade, Micarta Handles (8627) - KnifeCenter

Fire Starters - KnifeCenter

Dog Bone Style Sharpeners - KnifeCenter

I'd take my Nimravus any day over the Bear knife.










http://www2.knifecenter.com/item/BM...54CM-Steel-Combo-Blade-Black-Aluminum-Handles


----------



## randy grider

That rat5 is a good looking knife.


----------



## Fuzzee

randy grider said:


> That rat5 is a good looking knife.


And tough with a good working blade and sheath. I had a Rat7 for a while, one of their machetes and carried a Spec Plus through quite a lot in the Army. They make a tough, practical knife. The 5's are the better general knife choice in my opinion as smaller blades aren't enough for some tasks and bigger are too much.

Fixed Blade Knives - KnifeCenter

I prefer a combo edge myself though as a serrated edge makes cutting branches, vines and rope, etc. much easier and faster.

http://www2.knifecenter.com/item/ONRAT5S/Ontario-RAT-5-Survival-Knife-Combo-Blade-8638


----------



## Mesozoic Survivalist

Fuzzee said:


> They make a tough, practical knife. The 5's are the better general knife choice in my opinion as smaller blades aren't enough for some tasks and bigger are too much.
> Ontario RAT-5 Survival Knife 5-1/4" 1095 Carbon Steel Combo Blade, Micarta Handles (8638) - KnifeCenter


The fact that this is true using a name the average person won't have heard of, brings in to question what an expensive bright orange blade with a celebrity's name on it can do that another blade cannot.


----------



## Fuzzee

Mesozoic Survivalist said:


> The fact that this is true using a name the average person won't have heard of, brings in to question what an expensive bright orange blade with a celebrity's name on it can do that another blade cannot.


Because it's Bear's and he's coooool.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

Fuzzee said:


> Because it's Bear's and he's coooool.


I may buy a Gerber Bear Grylls ultimate Pro but I am not buying a Gerber Bear Grylls elephant turd squeezer. You have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## randy grider

I thought i did not like the serrated blade until this afternoon. I showed my 6 yr old grandson how to make a deadfall, and used my SOG seal pup to saw the figure 4 stick trigger out. Itwas amazing how fast it cut through that stick. Still think I'd rather have a smooth drop point blade, with saw teeth on the back though. I suppose it will be easy enough to sharpen the serrations with my Bear Grills pocket sharpener though. It has 2 different sized round rods, and two "V" sharpeners, all together small enough to go in the pouch on the SOG sheath with a fire steel. I'm thinking at this point the SOG is going to Colorado backpack bowhunting elk this fall. Plenty big enough, yet light, good gripping handle, and very serviceable sheath.


----------



## Mesozoic Survivalist

Fuzzee said:


> Because it's Bear's and he's coooool.


Bear Grylls: "Well, looks like my new knife sold well... time to drink my own piss."


----------



## Leon

GTGallop said:


> Grylls Gear is Poser Gear.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like the guy, but I think the Gerber Marketing Dept lowered the bar with this stuff. It's like G.I. Joe already had an endorsement deal and they went with door #2 on this one. I'd rather be caught dead than be caught dead with BG Gear. Gerber stuff is not bad so that helps, but I'm not running around the apocalypse with this stuff.


I'll have to agree, I mean I'm sure it's an ok knife but for going out into the big bad world with it to rely on is something I'd think twice on. Sometimes it not about actual function, it's about money. I do like the bear grills ferro rod though.


----------



## brandonnash

Did you guys actually watch what was done to that knife in the video? I don't think many if any knife in this price range could take what this one did and have the accessories it does. 

Not saying this is the end all knife but for someone like me I don't think that I could find a knife for $65-70 elsewhere that can take 72 licks from a sledgehammer and not break in tiny pieces.


----------



## Swamp Pappy

I know this is an old post, but I have the little fold out pocket knife version, which was a gift. It was very light, and slim to carry in my pocket, even at work. I thought, "I'll break or loose this thing in a week." However, much to my surprise, this little guy is bad a$$. It was cheap from what the gift giver says, and keeps an unbelievable edge. I use it for every day use, and have beat the crap out of this thing. I have even slit a 130+ hog's throat that I caught in a leg snare. The paint came off of the handle pretty early on, but the rest of the product can not be spoken of highly enough. If the fixed (sheathed) blade version is the same, then after 4 years of hard everyday use, I can highly recommend.


----------



## The Tourist

I recently saw the Bear Grylls blade test, and like most of these things I do not know why destroying a tool is the most important thing they provide. Yes, a ball-peen hammer is a tool, but I don't go looking for a candelabra to see how quickly I can destroy imported crystal.

If I polish the edge of a survival tool I do not take it and toss it into the side of a barn. You can learn lots of things about your knives just by reading their package. Sometimes my wife and I will take a walk and I'll lug a new knife just to see if it functions as stated. I do not slam the thing into a concrete highway curb just to see if I can save my life.

Then again, if you have suspect ideas about the knife you carry, it's time to buy a better one.


----------



## The Tourist

*I'll have to agree, I mean I'm sure it's an ok knife but for going out into the big bad world with it to rely on is something I'd think twice on.*

I'm growing closer to your opinions. And while I view knives as "simple tools," like needing a fork when you don't have that fork. We should learn all of the features of a new knife, if for no other reason it won't come back and bite us. This is one reason I'll seek out old folders if I know I'll be out of the house for several hours. Yeah, I might be looking for deals on groceries, but then again, so might a bunch a thieves.

Right now I'm taping up a medium priced folder with some blue accents and the worst bevel I have ever seen. I intend to make the first cut today just to see how much I bit off. Sometimes it's best to wait until your adrenaline slows up...


----------

